
Ask HN: What's your web development setup for vscode? - questionr
what extensions, tasks, etc. do you have installed for working with JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and various front&#x2F;back-end frameworks?
======
DeveloperPanda
I use [http://emmet.io/](http://emmet.io/) plugin with Coda on MacOS, it helps
write HTML/CSS markup a bit faster.

------
brudgers
Emacs keybindings.

